# Fox Punishes Judge Pirro



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

FNC will not be airing Judge Pirro's Saturday show. Why? Because Pirro had the audacity to say this about Invader Omar:

"Think about this: She's not getting this anti-Israel sentiment doctrine from the Democrat Party. So if it's not rooted in the party, where is she getting it from?" Pirro asked during her opening segment. "Think about it. Omar wears a hijab, which according to the Quran 33:59, tells women to cover so they won't get molested. Is her adherence to this Islamic doctrine indicative of her adherence to Sharia law, which in itself is antithetical to the United States Constitution?"

https://www.breitbart.com/the-media...-fox-saturday-after-remarks-about-ilhan-omar/

So, even on FNC it can't be asked if Islam is antithetical to constitutional rule of law.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, to be honest, it makes me wonder.

For example, I'll bet most of us wear a Dior suit to work, and crappy jeans at home. It's part of the game.

I'm SDA, and I don't really know what the dyed in the wool Adventists wear in their militarized communes.

This woman has chosen to project her faith as opposed to representing her constituents. Flat out, an ego trip.

And yes, I still have that Dior suit.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Proof that free speech is dead in America. Only approved speech is ok. Considering Omar’s comments, the Judges questions were reasonable and needed to be asked by any rational person. Fox is not the far right outlet that CNN, cbs and the rest make it out to be.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> Proof that free speech is dead in America.


Honsetly, I believe free speech died when I was in high school, and I'll tell you why.

Up until the baby boom, children parroted the views of their parents. In fact, one night in desperation my dad freaked out and yelled, _"I remember a time that when a man bought a DeSoto his son bought one, too..."_

It happened way too easily, because at that point in time in America, one out of every three people was a boomer. Yes, we spoke our mind, then rioted and burned half of UW-Madison to the ground, along with several Rennebohms.

What we considered "free speech" as boomers, the WWII generation considered it as "questioning authority." And I still think Vietnam was a waste of spam and young boys' lives.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Honsetly, I believe free speech died when I was in high school, and I'll tell you why.
> 
> Up until the baby boom, children parroted the views of their parents. In fact, one night in desperation my dad freaked out and yelled, _"I remember a time that when a man bought a DeSoto his son bought one, too..."_
> 
> ...


More than questioning authority, they questioned the ethics, morals and principles that kept our nation anchored.

My family agrees with you; Vietnam should never have happened. Still, it wasn't what started the downward spiral. It was only a focal point.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

In the year 1962 there were zero school shootings. This is also the year the Supreme Court cast God from public schools. That I believe played a large roll on where we find ourselves today.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

You will report that 2 plus 2 is 8, not 4.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Denton said:


> My family agrees with you; Vietnam should never have happened. Still, it wasn't what started the downward spiral. It was only a focal point.


Taken from a raw, historical perspective, I agree with you. Taken as an 18 year old boy envisioning himself wading through a rice paddy, I don't think the spiral could have gone any farther 'downward.'

There were three colleges that simply lost their minds, that being UCLA, Berkeley and Madison. I got caught on State Street the night the city burned. I also saw the premier of the city's new riot control vehicle. From a distance it looked like a garbage truck. From the back it had numerous faucets spraying the vilest form of tear gas you ever saw--or didn't see since you were immediately blinded.

Junior year I saw the first wave of my freshman class (who flunked out) and spent a fun-filled existence in southeast Asia. The "boy" was gone in every case.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> FNC will not be airing Judge Pirro's Saturday show. Why? Because Pirro had the audacity to say this about Invader Omar:
> 
> "Think about this: She's not getting this anti-Israel sentiment doctrine from the Democrat Party. So if it's not rooted in the party, where is she getting it from?" Pirro asked during her opening segment. "Think about it. Omar wears a hijab, which according to the Quran 33:59, tells women to cover so they won't get molested. Is her adherence to this Islamic doctrine indicative of her adherence to Sharia law, which in itself is antithetical to the United States Constitution?"
> 
> ...


You were spot on with what you stated earlier. We are done for. I'm surprised the final act hasn't begun.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Taken from a raw, historical perspective, I agree with you. Taken as an 18 year old boy envisioning himself wading through a rice paddy, I don't think the spiral could have gone any farther 'downward.'
> 
> There were three colleges that simply lost their minds, that being UCLA, Berkeley and Madison. I got caught on State Street the night the city burned. I also saw the premier of the city's new riot control vehicle. From a distance it looked like a garbage truck. From the back it had numerous faucets spraying the vilest form of tear gas you ever saw--or didn't see since you were immediately blinded.
> 
> Junior year I saw the first wave of my freshman class (who flunked out) and spent a fun-filled existence in southeast Asia. The "boy" was gone in every case.


I was referring to the downward spiral of the nation's cultural health and not being in a rice paddy in Southeast Asia.

Now, we are to the point where a notable, conservative commentator on a "conservative" cable news channel is censored for questioning whether a competing manner of rule should be sitting in congress. That was her basic point, but because that competing idea is wrapped in a protected "religion," her hand was whacked.

I wonder what's next. Will Tucker Carlson get into trouble for speaking against socialism?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Denton said:


> I was referring to the downward spiral of the nation's cultural health and not being in a rice paddy in Southeast Asia.
> 
> Now, we are to the point where a notable, conservative commentator on a "conservative" cable news channel is censored for questioning whether a competing manner of rule should be sitting in congress. That was her basic point, but because that competing idea is wrapped in a protected "religion," her hand was whacked.
> 
> I wonder what's next. Will Tucker Carlson get into trouble for speaking against socialism?


Yes. Evidently terrorism at his home has not shut him up. Watch for the next step.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Its all a game of propaganda. Drink freely.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

inceptor said:


> You were spot on with what you stated earlier. We are done for. I'm surprised the final act hasn't begun.


It has begun my friend. The signs are everywhere. It's just that most are to indoctrinated to see or believe it is happening. People are not being loaded into trains, they are not being sent to Siberia never to be seen again. It's incremental, but the end result will be the same. Which ball hits the ground first will determine the end game.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> It has begun my friend. The signs are everywhere. It's just that most are to indoctrinated to see or believe it is happening. People are not being loaded into trains, they are not being sent to Siberia never to be seen again. It's incremental, but the end result will be the same. *Which ball hits the ground first will determine the end game.*


That's what I'm watching for.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

inceptor said:


> That's what I'm watching for.


Yep, and I have a feeling we are not long in waiting to see at least one hit the ground.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

You just cannot talk bad about the Muslimes, why do you think the Muslime babe in congress got a pass??
Hell, even the commies won't speak the truth about them!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Why can't we?

I have a theory, and it applies to Americans. In all the other parts of the world, if a rag-head stole your sheep you hung him up with barbed wire. I'd just slice them--over a four day period.

This is my take. The rags are a unique mixture of religion, brutality and a joke book of made up gods and rituals. Americans feel that degrading anyone's religion is a major slight, especially if those adherents carry scimitars.

But so what? I don't fear ghetto rats because most of their mothers worship in a church more the fabric of "Boogie Nights" than true gospel.

I'd welcome the rags, but their camels are going back home empty...

Don't fear the rhetoric, fight the man.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Why can't we?
> 
> I have a theory, and it applies to Americans. In all the other parts of the world, if a rag-head stole your sheep you hung him up with barbed wire. I'd just slice them--over a four day period.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but the ideology is the true enemy. The man is nothing more than an adherent to the Satanic ideology.

Jerk. Now you have me wanting to YouTube, "Boogy Nights!" :vs_laugh:


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Just saw this -

https://www.foxnews.com/opinion/don...-and-take-part-in-a-civil-and-sensible-debate


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SDF880 said:


> Just saw this -
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/opinion/don...-and-take-part-in-a-civil-and-sensible-debate


Someone who should be facing a judge is going to be on FNC?


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Denton said:


> Someone who should be facing a judge is going to be on FNC?


Looks like L turn blinker is on! Didn't Disney purchase Fox?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

SDF880 said:


> Just saw this -
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/opinion/don...-and-take-part-in-a-civil-and-sensible-debate


Is Dana a gumba or just married to one? No blonde cousins in my family, but she's kind of pretty...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Judge is suspended for two weeks.

Meanwhile, the woman who rigged a debate for Hillary is heartily welcomed.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Denton said:


> Meanwhile, the woman who rigged a debate for Hillary is heartily welcomed.


I'm glad it all turned out. I have an alibi.

Yes, I'm glad justice won out, but I kind of lose hearing, common sense and bi-pedal locomotion around pretty blondes. But then, I did tell you I married my brother's girl friend...


----------



## watcher (Aug 24, 2013)

Denton said:


> FNC will not be airing Judge Pirro's Saturday show. Why? Because Pirro had the audacity to say this about Invader Omar:
> 
> "Think about this: She's not getting this anti-Israel sentiment doctrine from the Democrat Party. So if it's not rooted in the party, where is she getting it from?" Pirro asked during her opening segment. "Think about it. Omar wears a hijab, which according to the Quran 33:59, tells women to cover so they won't get molested. Is her adherence to this Islamic doctrine indicative of her adherence to Sharia law, which in itself is antithetical to the United States Constitution?"
> 
> ...


The day I heard about this I started looking for a new homepage...Found one at One America News...Bye bye fox...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I haven't watched that crap (and that's what it is) since we got rid of the satellite dish 6 or 7 years ago.

For the first week, after watching Fox News Channel every night for years, I actually went through a withdrawal.
From the time I got home from work, until I went to bed, Fox News. And all of a sudden it was gone.
After being away from it, I realized how much stress had built up over those years.

ALL of the mainstream media outlets use the same format - keep the viewer riled up and angry, so you will stay tuned in for the next update.
And Fox was the worst, I realize now.

I visit the home page of Fox News, ABC, and to keep an eye on America's real enemies - CNN, almost every day.
Mostly I read just the headlines, very rarely do I click on a story and actually read it.

I enjoy the inner peace I have found by not watching TV at all. None. Zero. Zilch.
With the exception of : Daytona 500, Indy 500, World Series, and the annual Army/Navy football game. That is it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I haven't watched that crap (and that's what it is) since we got rid of the satellite dish 6 or 7 years ago.
> 
> For the first week, after watching Fox News Channel every night for years, I actually went through a withdrawal.
> From the time I got home from work, until I went to bed, Fox News. And all of a sudden it was gone.
> ...


You are missing TMC - classic movies. I have to admit that there are times when I watch an old movie and I get teary-eyed because I realize how much our nation has changed.
Still, it is very good to watch movies that had good content and great acting.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I can always go to my VHS and Betamax collection of B&W movies from the 1940's, documentaries such as Victory At Sea and World At War, NASCAR races from the 1990's, and more.

I just opened the cabinet and took a glance. Man, what classics!! 
Just one tape grabbed at random is Wings Of Eagles, John Wayne, 1957 and Task Force, Gary Cooper, 1949.
I also saw some "modern classics" - Blazing Saddles, Airplane!,
Almost all the NASCAR races from the 1992 season.

A quick count reveals approx 120 tapes, each with up to 6 hours of content. Most were home recorded off the TV, some are store bought when the local video rental place went bankrupt.

Nah, I just need a TV to use as a display screen.

I was gifted DVD player a decade ago, but don't really ave much content for it.

My wife bought me a Roku device when we first cut the dish, and I put some free content on it, old westerns and stuff, but I haven't had that on in at least a year.
My youngest step son gifted me both an Apple TV device that pulls content off the internet and feeds it to your TV, and a Tablo, which takes content from your TV antenna and enables you to watch broadcast TV from your computer
Connected to my TV are 6 devices plus the antenna - and the screen stays blank 24 hours a day, 7 days a week.

Actually, I'd rather read books. Military history books. Especially World War Two. I read every night. 
Old farts who sit around, watch TV and drink bear instead of excersizing their minds, end up in the dementia ward.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

SDF880 said:


> Just saw this -
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/opinion/don...-and-take-part-in-a-civil-and-sensible-debate


I can't comment on this without using words that would cause Denton to kick my backside. Words involving the viewing of people on Tuesdays.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> Is Dana a gumba or just married to one? No blonde cousins in my family, but she's kind of pretty...


Dana is a gumba. Great Grandparents from Italy


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> This woman has chosen to project her faith as opposed to representing her constituents. Flat out, an ego trip.
> 
> And yes, I still have that Dior suit.


her constituents are muslim... that is what happens when the government resettles 13,000 of them into Minnesota


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Pirro is facing criticism after appearing to suggest on her program last Saturday that Omar wears a hijab in defiance of the Constitution. "Think about this: She's not getting this anti-Israel sentiment doctrine from the Democrat Party. So if it's not rooted in the party, where is she getting it from?" Pirro asked during her opening segment. 
​
"Think about it. Omar wears a hijab, which according to the Quran 33:59, tells women to cover so they won't get molested. Is her adherence to this Islamic doctrine indicative of her adherence to Sharia law, which in itself is antithetical to the United States Constitution?"

​Well said by her honor, and it reflects my thoughts too, Omar is loyal to the Koran; and she is an enemy to America, which has foolishly brought her in. 
Omar is a cobra, and her enemy is Christianity & Judaism, and her god is a dragon named Allah. And vermin like her will kill off America, which does not defend itself, against an obvious danger.

And evidently Fox does not have enough sense to see the dangers that Muslims pose. Instead the see Judge Pirro as the threat, so they kill the messenger.


----------

